# Bezzera Strega vs Quickmill Veloce



## mctaff (Nov 16, 2019)

So, after stumbling across the fourm recently, I have already bought a new grinder... now I'm looking to upgrade my Savinelli Bologna lever machine.

I don't want something massive, nor over 2k.. so the Londinium R is out, and as far as I can tell, the Londinium Compact - if it ever arrives - won't be a huge upgrade on my current machine.

Having trawled the forum and elsewhere, it seems the Bezzera Strega and Quickmill Veloce are the two options.

I've noticed some positive noises on the latter, and some derision towards the former (although I wasn't clear why).

Would those of you who have owned one or the other - or preferably both - please share their opinions?

Cheers,

David.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

If it helps you should wait for the L compact and its reviews


----------



## mctaff (Nov 16, 2019)

given Reiss' comments on the Londinium website, I don't believe the compact will be much of an upgrade, but I may be wrong...

https://londiniumespresso.com/pre-sales-questions/1217-londinium-c?start=10

"think of the little la pavoni, olympia cremina, ponte vecchio or the elektra mica casa e leva

that is the class of machine the LC will be in"


----------



## mctaff (Nov 16, 2019)

...but of course I'm interested to see the product and reviews if it does arrive within my timeframe!


----------

